# IMAF, Inc. Camp in Lansing Michigan



## Brian Johns (Jun 14, 2003)

Information for interested folks:






SUMMARY

CONTACT
Camp Director: Terry Wareham
Email: brogam@chaffee.net
IMAF, Inc.
225 "F" St.
Salida, CO 81201

SCHEDULE
Jun 19, 2003 12:00PM to Jun 22, 2003 2:00PM.

INSTRUCTORS
Masters Chuck Gauss, Jim Ladis, Dr. Randi Schea, Ken Smith, and Brian Zawilinski

COST
INCLUSIVE: (Traning, 3 Nights Lodging and 9 Meals)
$415 if payment received by current IMAF, Inc member before May 19, 2003
$450 if payment received before May 19, 2003
$485 if payment received after May 19, 2003

TRAINING ONLY:
$288 if payment received by current IMAF, Inc member before May 19, 2003
$324 if payment received before May 19, 2003
$360 if payment received after May 19, 2003

10% discount for Early Bird registration (before May 19, 2003)
10% discount for all IMAF members
If you cannot attend the whole camp, IMAF does offer individual session training.
Session Cost 10% Discount 20% Discount
1 $ 60 $54 $48
2 $120 $108 $96
3 $180 $162 $144
4 $220 $198 $176
5 $260 $234 $208
6 $300 $270 $240
7 $340 $306 $272
8 or Full $360 $324 $288

ACCOMODATION
Holden Hall
$30 additional for private room
Addition night(s) at $25/night


----------



## Seigi (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm looking forward to it.

Peace


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Peace *



Looking forward to seeing you at the camp too ! Should be lots of fun !

 

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Mao (Jun 15, 2003)

I will be traveling with the Great and Terrible Oz............I mean Whoopass..............gonna be a blast.................
Mao


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I will be traveling with the Great and Terrible Oz............I mean Whoopass..............gonna be a blast.................
> Mao *



Who is dis Mao guy ?  


WhoopAss


----------



## Mao (Jun 15, 2003)

He is so beautiful and fowerful!  ..........and humble.........


----------



## Seigi (Jun 16, 2003)

From the sounds of it, i should bring extra sticks???
& Bandages???

Peace


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

If things proceed as planned, I'll be there.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *If things proceed as planned, I'll be there.
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



No s**t! Me too!  What day are you going?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

*Whoops!!!*
(Not to be confused with WhoopAss)  I typed before I thought.  I'm going to an IMAF camp later in the year.  Escuse em moi.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Whoops!!!
> (Not to be confused with WhoopAss)  I typed before I thought.  I'm going to an IMAF camp later in the year.  Escuse em moi.
> 
> ...



I assume that this is the Chicago camp that you're planning on going to ? This will take place at Ken Smith's beautiful new 7,000 square foot school in Orland Park. Awesome looking place. Should be a great camp there.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes, it is the one at Ken Smith's place.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Yes, it is the one at Ken Smith's place.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan *



Double whoops....I guess I won't see you there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi all,

I had the privilege of stopping by the camp today in the middle of my busy schedule.

I enjoyed meeting and talking to many of the people there. I just did not get a chance to meet everyone 

 The Camp Host Terry Wareham was there once again running the 17th consecutive camp in Lansing Michigan. I bought a couple of T-Shirts, we also had a good discussion, Thank You Terry.

I was also able to meet and talk to most of the MOTTs. Chuck Gauss was not present, yet Dr. Schea, Brian Zawilinksi, Gaby Roloff Ken Smith and Jim Ladis were all present and teaching. It was the first time I have met Gaby and it was my pleasure. It was also the first time I had to seriously talk to Brian, and I enjoyed everything he had to say and teach. I did enjoy how one instructor would tie what the last did, into the starting position of their series or as an alternative too for what they would teach. I did not have the chance to talk long to Jim and Ken, yet I we did discuss Ken's new 2002 Honda Sabre. It was funny you see since I just bought the new 2003 Honda Sabre myself in April.  And Ken did offer to buy me lunch next year if I made it in time 

I was also able to talk with Dan McConnell and also Brian Johns. Good conversations all around, including a little discussion between Dan and myself and the similarities and differences between Modern Arnis and Balintawak.


I also had the chance to reacquaint myself with Gary Cunningham and Sarah Greene. They did not expect me to remember them from last year .

Many others were there also, and I am sure we will get an official reply and review later.
:asian:



PS:

I also dropped of some flyers detailing how to get a hold of one of the Professor Portraits . I get nothing from this, except hopefully happiness of those who might enjoy having a portrait.  :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 22, 2003)

Rich,

It was nice meeting you this weekend. Sorry that I did not have more of an opportunity to speak with you this weekend. If you recall, I was busy working with a very talented 10 year old boy (who is a brown belt in Modern Arnis, by the way) and a student of Mao's and mine. This was his first ever Arnis camp and his parents were there. During one of the breaks, I looked for you, unfortunately you were deep in conversations with other folks and I didn't want to interrupt.   Anyway, I understand that you had some  nice conversations there with various folks. Hopefully, I will get to talk to you more next time. I did get to speak with Paul for awhile and it had been awhile since I had seen him. I believe the last time I saw him was at the 1999 or 2000 Michigan camp. Paul sounds busy with his new job.  

Anyway, it was a great camp all around and am looking forward to future camps !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mao (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Rich,
  It was good to be able to talk to you this year. I could talk for a long time like that. It was a pleasure to talk about differing styles with similarities and not have to worry about posturing or the whole my art is better than that art stuff. Thanks.
 Everyone,
   The Michigan camp went very well. There were all skill levels there. The instruction was top notch and covered many aspects of the art. Everyone got something out of the camp. There were black belt sessions as well which were great. There were alot of laughs and alot of hard training. The camp was about a month earlier this year, so the weather was not as hot as in past years. I think this helped people train longer. Looking forward t the next one!
MAO


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Terry Wareham has always put on a great camp. Glad to hear this one went well too!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a great time in Lansing.  I'm looking forward to Chicago.  See you at the Symposium!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2003)

I stopped by to visit, and I had a chance to reaquant myself with many old friends. Everyone seemed to be having a good time, and I enjoyed talking with everyone. It was good to meet Brian for the 1st time. Out of all these years, we hadn't really had much of a chance to really get aquanted. This just goes to show how well traveled Professor really was. I was sorry that I missed Chuck; but hey, I can track him down....he lives in my state, anyhow!  

Everyone seemed to be happy "doing their thing" at the event. It was also nice to see that Terry was able to hook up great accomidations also, as he always has been able to in the past.

I was glad that I was able to come down and visit.

Take care,
 
PAUL


----------



## Mao (Jun 23, 2003)

Paul,
  It was good to see you. I'm glad that you stopped by. Please tell Nate The Great, or Naked Nate, or See My Bait Nate, or whatever he is going by now, that I said Hi. AND THAT'S ALL I HAVE TO SAY!! (said like Nate).  
MAO


----------

